# Wow, Lightbulbs Made Out of Water



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Genius idea!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, at least the day time lighting is taken care of.... Still need to find a solution for evening hours. Perhaps adding some glow in the dark "liquid" to the water?


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

CulexPipiens said:


> ...a solution for evening hours.


Go to sleep!


----------



## survivalist72 (Jan 4, 2012)

gee as long as the suns out i have light.
oh wait thats already the case. LOL


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

That is Killer! I know how I'm going to light any sheds that I may need light in now.


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

Cool beans. This is a great idea for sheds where you don't want to bother running an electrical line underground or through the trees.

Underground Romex is like a dollar per foot these days! Not worth it for many outbuildings.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Now that's pretty darn neat. Thanks for the post!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

every five years or so somebody (re)'invents' this 

if you live in the developed world, use glass block, it's insulated and durable


----------



## RamboMoe (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, that is really damn cool.


----------



## itsrtimedownhere (Jan 17, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> if you live in the developed world, use glass block, it's insulated and durable


smart! i live in the mohave desert and a plastic soda bottle filled with water wouldn't last a week in full sun here.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Amazing! thanks.


----------

